# DALLAS SUPER CAR SHOW



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

SUN APRIL 17th


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

LOCO GOAT wil be in da house.......


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

from the front


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

:biggrin: Texas Giant will be there too!


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BLVD ACES WILL BE THERE


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Apr 7 2005, 09:49 PM
> *SUN APRIL 17th
> [snapback]2970410[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Apr 8 2005, 03:17 PM
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Just got confirmation from Frank, he will be at the RINCON SHOW!

AND

Just got a firm confirmation,

Lil' Favian 

THE V. PREZIDENT 

OF

ROLLERZ ONLY 

WILL BE AT THE RINCON SHOW 

showing his purple 58 wagon and some more rides from ROLLERZ ONLY.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

what time is the show going to end? i hope not late like previously.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:biggrin: ULA PICNIC.. Homie if you ain't there you ain't anywhere and it's FREEEEEEE..  
I'll be with the ULA Homie so you will too...
John King of the Homie - Homie Styln 69 Impala  
[attachmentid=143552]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=143553] ULA PICNIC.. Homie if you ain't there you ain't anywhere and it's FREEEEEEE.. 
I'll be with the ULA Homie so should you...
John King of the Homie - Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

Just some info for the public!! THE DFW ULA will be boycotting this show along with all the other RINCON shows because of all the lying, stealing and cheating these shows have done in the past. Marcos Rincon does not care for the lowriding community, all he cares about is his pocket book.


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

BOYCOTT :thumbsdown:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 9 2005, 11:25 PM
> *Just some info for the public!!  THE DFW ULA will be boycotting this show along with all the other RINCON shows because of all the lying, stealing and cheating these shows have done in the past.  Marcos Rincon does not care for the lowriding community,  all he cares about is his pocket book.
> [snapback]2977868[/snapback]​*


Much better said than your last post...this one I can back you up on.... :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

might have to check out the picnic!!!as a spy!!!


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Apr 10 2005, 02:27 PM
> *Much better said than your last post...this one I can back you up on.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2978734[/snapback]​*


shut up bastard!! :biggrin:


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Apr 10 2005, 05:50 AM
> *BOYCOTT  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2977913[/snapback]​*



not everyone has to agree and thats cool, but remember that acts of a few either helps or harms the results for others.


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 10 2005, 08:49 AM
> *not everyone has to agree and thats cool, but remember that acts of a few either helps or harms the results for others.
> [snapback]2978768[/snapback]​*


I agree with you niga....just don't over do it.... :biggrin:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Apr 8 2005, 06:38 PM
> *Just got confirmation from Frank, he will be at the RINCON SHOW!
> [snapback]2974385[/snapback]​*


*"Just got confirmation from ULA, These clubs will not be at the RINCON SHOW!"*

DALLAS LOWRIDERS
HOMIE STYLIN
PHAYLANX
ROLLERZ ONLY
INFINITI
TECHNIQUES
JOKERZ
LM CUSTOMS
IRVING CUSTOMS
PRESIDENTEZ
MAJESTIX
SMOOTH N LOW
ESTILO
Mystic Style
Limited Edition
Low Lows CC
Many of the top solo cars
and the badest Street Hoppers in DFW area
AND MANY MORE ;


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:biggrin: Homies just got of the ph with Oscar from Los Bajitos add them to the ULA for going to Keist Park.. ULA growing evey day... John King of the Homies - Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

FREE!**OPEN TO THE PUBLIC**FREE![/u]


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Apr 10 2005, 10:44 AM
> *"Just got confirmation from ULA, These clubs will not be at the RINCON SHOW!"
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Apr 10 2005, 10:44 AM
> *"Just got confirmation from ULA, These clubs will not be at the RINCON SHOW!"
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

thats kinda fucked up homie ....sw tx dont have their shit all hated on


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Apr 8 2005, 05:38 PM
> *Just got confirmation from Frank, he will be at the RINCON SHOW!
> [snapback]2974385[/snapback]​*


how does that work with them being at the show if their club{rollerz only} will be at the show


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 10 2005, 10:52 AM
> *:biggrin: Homies just got of the ph with Oscar from Los Bajitos add them to the ULA for going to Keist Park.. ULA growing evey day... John King of the Homies - Homie Styln 69 Impala
> [snapback]2979015[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Just got a firm confirmation,

Lil' Favian 

THE V. PREZIDENT 

OF

ROLLERZ ONLY 

WILL BE AT THE RINCON SHOW 

showing his purple 58 wagon and some more rides from ROLLERZ ONLY.


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TEX+Apr 10 2005, 07:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I sure hope the people don't pay around $25 to see about 15-20 cars..


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Apr 11 2005, 08:21 PM
> *I sure hope the people don't pay around $25 to see about 15-20 cars..
> [snapback]2986112[/snapback]​*



what makes you think there will be a low turn out?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

"Just got confirmation from ULA, These clubs will not be at the RINCON SHOW!"

DALLAS LOWRIDERS
HOMIE STYLIN
PHAYLANX
ROLLERZ ONLY (See Comments from my Homie Big Chris, Rollerz are down with the ULA) :biggrin: 
INFINITI
TECHNIQUES
JOKERZ
LM CUSTOMS
IRVING CUSTOMS
PRESIDENTEZ
MAJESTIX
SMOOTH N LOW
ESTILO
Mystic Style
Limited Edition
Low Lows CC
Many of the top solo cars
and the badest Street Hoppers in DFW area
AND MANY MORE ;


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

SEE YOU AT THE ULA EVENT KIEST PARK


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Apr 11 2005, 08:40 PM
> *what makes you think there will be a low turn out?
> [snapback]2986189[/snapback]​*


Well if you look at the list that will be at Kiest Park....looks like most of the cars will be missing...


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Apr 11 2005, 09:00 PM
> *Well if you look at the list that will be at Kiest Park....looks like most of the cars will be missing...
> [snapback]2986479[/snapback]​*



by looking at that list......

DALLAS LOWRIDERS 15
HOMIE STYLIN 0
PHAYLANX 3
ROLLERZ ONLY (RINCON SHOW)
INFINITI 1
TECHNIQUES 2
JOKERZ???
LM CUSTOMS 1
IRVING CUSTOMS 0
PREZIDENTEZ 3
MAJESTIX 6
SMOOTH N LOW 2
ESTILO 3
MYSTIC STYLES 1
LIMITED EDITION CC ???
LOW LOWS CC ???

AND HOW MANY OF THOSE ARE SHOW CARS?


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 11 2005, 10:20 PM
> *by looking at that list......
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS 15
> ...


I sure hope this info is way off... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Apr 10 2005, 08:22 PM
> *how does that work with them being at the show if their club{rollerz only} will be at the show
> [snapback]2980851[/snapback]​*


FUCK WHAT YOU HEARD OR READ I CAN SPEAK FOR MY CLUB WE WILL BE AT THE ULA PICNIC WE JUST WANTED TO GET PAYED FROM THOSE FUCKERS AND WE DID SO FUCK EM AND WHO EVER SAID WE WILL BE AT THERE SHOW :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2005, 07:44 PM
> *"Just got confirmation from ULA, These clubs will not be at the RINCON SHOW!"
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Apr 11 2005, 06:36 AM
> *Just got a firm confirmation,
> 
> Lil' Favian
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: 
YA RIGHT


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 11 2005, 09:20 PM
> *by looking at that list......
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS 15
> ...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 11 2005, 09:20 PM
> *by looking at that list......
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS 15
> ...



SHOW CARS OR NOT THATS STILL MOST OF THE RIDES FROM THE DALLAS/FT.WORTH AREA AND EVERY CAR THAT AINT AT THE RINCON SHOW THATS LESS MONEY IN RINCONS POCKETS , AND I BET YOU ANYTHING THEY WILL FEEL IT !


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 12 2005, 01:47 AM
> *SHOW CARS OR NOT THATS STILL MOST OF THE RIDES FROM THE DALLAS/FT.WORTH AREA AND EVERY CAR THAT AINT AT THE RINCON SHOW THATS LESS MONEY IN RINCONS POCKETS , AND I BET YOU ANYTHING THEY WILL FEEL IT !
> 
> [snapback]2987334[/snapback]​*



Already!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

THIS RIDE will be at the RINCON SHOW


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

ALSO THIS ONE


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 11 2005, 09:20 PM
> *by looking at that list......
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS 15
> ...



i know of at least 1









not to mention the bad ass ridez from PREZIDENTEZ,MAJESTIX, and DALLAS LOWRIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

PHAYLANX, PREZIDENTEZ, MAJESTIX, and DALLAS LOWRIDERS all have have some of the baddest rides in DALLAS big props to al if them, Hope to see them competing at the Rincon Show.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

MY POINT EXACTLY. DO YOU THINK RINCON WILL MISS MAYBE 30 CARS. MOST OF THE RIDES AT THE PICNIC WILL BE STREET CARS REALLY NOT WORTH LOOKIN AT ANYWAY. IF YOU WANNA SEE SHOW CARS GO TO FAIR PARK.


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

dont forget them boyz from funky town down with the ula also















:biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Apr 12 2005, 09:59 AM
> *PHAYLANX, PREZIDENTEZ, MAJESTIX, and DALLAS LOWRIDERS all have have some of the baddest rides in DALLAS big props to al if them, Hope to see them at the kiest park show.
> [snapback]2988957[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Ft. Worth will be well represented at the RINCON SHOW.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

THE ORANGE MC WILL PROBABLY GO TO FAIR PARK. HE COULD WIN SOME CASH. THE LINCOLN IS JUST A HOPPER, WE KNOW HE WOULDNT SHOW, ANYWAYS HE GOT OUTHOPPED BY THAT MC AT EASTER.
PEOPLE ARE MAKIN TOO BIG A DEAL BOUT THE PICNIC CAUSE THOSE WITHOUT SHOW CARS CAN STILL PARTICIPATE (HOMIE STYLIN, IRVING CUSTOMS, LM CUSTOMS, UNTOUCHABLES, CARTEL,ETC.) YOU GET MY POINT. OH YEA AND THE BLUE LINC. THAT WHY THEY DONT CARE BOUT A SHOW.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

looks show enough for me  

another kiest park ride to come check out


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Apr 12 2005, 10:11 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who painted that?


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 12 2005, 10:09 AM
> *THE ORANGE MC WILL PROBABLY GO TO FAIR PARK. HE COULD WIN SOME CASH. THE LINCOLN IS JUST A HOPPER, WE KNOW HE WOULDNT SHOW, ANYWAYS HE GOT OUTHOPPED BY THAT MC AT EASTER.
> PEOPLE ARE MAKIN TOO BIG A DEAL BOUT THE PICNIC CAUSE THOSE WITHOUT SHOW CARS CAN STILL PARTICIPATE (HOMIE STYLIN, IRVING CUSTOMS, LM CUSTOMS, UNTOUCHABLES, CARTEL,ETC.) YOU GET MY POINT. OH YEA AND THE BLUE LINC. THAT WHY THEY DONT CARE BOUT A SHOW.
> [snapback]2989004[/snapback]​*



thats what it is supposed to be like every body is allowed to have a good time and kick it not just show cars.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Apr 12 2005, 10:14 AM
> *thats what it is supposed to be like every body is allowed to have a good time and kick it not just show cars.
> [snapback]2989036[/snapback]​*



THATS COOL BUT EVERYONE IS ENCOURAGING EVEN THE SHOW CARS NOT TO GO TO FAIR PARK AND SHOW.


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

que paso jesse hope to see you at kiest park.


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 12 2005, 12:09 PM
> *THE ORANGE MC WILL PROBABLY GO TO FAIR PARK. HE COULD WIN SOME CASH. THE LINCOLN IS JUST A HOPPER, WE KNOW HE WOULDNT SHOW, ANYWAYS HE GOT OUTHOPPED BY THAT MC AT EASTER.
> PEOPLE ARE MAKIN TOO BIG A DEAL BOUT THE PICNIC CAUSE THOSE WITHOUT SHOW CARS CAN STILL PARTICIPATE (HOMIE STYLIN, IRVING CUSTOMS, LM CUSTOMS, UNTOUCHABLES, CARTEL,ETC.) YOU GET MY POINT. OH YEA AND THE BLUE LINC. THAT WHY THEY DONT CARE BOUT A SHOW.
> [snapback]2989004[/snapback]​*



HA HA HA HA HA HA who r u ?


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BLVD ACES will be the host car club for the RINCON SHOW, believe me I dont support just any one. We are trying to provide a great car show experience for everyone. I guess will see on Monday who went where. Oh yea and that powder blue Monte, I hear he will be at the RINCON SHOW also, that Monte is too clean.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Committee Boyz_@Apr 12 2005, 10:19 AM
> *HA HA HA HA HA HA who r u ?
> [snapback]2989066[/snapback]​*



AND WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU ?


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Apr 12 2005, 10:26 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2989101[/snapback]​*



ARE YOU AN ELECTRICIAN ? YOU SURE DO LIKE TO WIRE THINGS UP.


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 12 2005, 12:25 PM
> *AND WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU ?
> [snapback]2989094[/snapback]​*



Mr. Mother fucking "Ju"


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 12 2005, 10:28 AM
> *ARE YOU AN ELECTRICIAN ? YOU SURE DO LIKE TO WIRE THINGS UP.
> [snapback]2989108[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

NICE TO MEET YOU MR. FUCKING JU. I AM A NEW MEMBER. CANT YOU READ?


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

whats all the fuss about guys ? sup earnest


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 12 2005, 12:34 PM
> *NICE TO MEET YOU MR. FUCKING JU. I AM A NEW MEMBER. CANT YOU READ?
> [snapback]2989128[/snapback]​*



U get on here capping and doing all this talking like u have been around all this for a min- but when I look at your name u just reg. yesterday - leads me to believe that u must have been on here for a min under another name but created this one just to talk shit .......... keep it 100% no need in hiding everyone knows who everyone is.........


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

NOT TRYIN TO TALK SHIT, JUST THE TRUTH. JUST DONT SEE WHY EVERYONE IS AGAINST THE SHOW THATS ALL.


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Committee Boyz_@Apr 12 2005, 11:40 AM
> *U get on here capping and doing all this talking like u have been around all this for a min- but when I look at your name u just reg. yesterday -  leads me to believe that u must have been on here for a min under another name but created this one just to talk shit .......... keep it 100% no need in hiding everyone knows who everyone is.........
> [snapback]2989153[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

JUST TRYIN TO FIGURE OUT WHERE TO GO ON SUNDAY.


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

so if i have 2 cars can i put one in the show and got to the park in the other one?


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 12 2005, 12:42 PM
> *NOT TRYIN TO TALK SHIT, JUST THE TRUTH. JUST DONT SEE WHY EVERYONE IS AGAINST THE SHOW THATS ALL.
> [snapback]2989163[/snapback]​*



Yeah i feel u......to each it's own


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Apr 12 2005, 12:45 PM
> *so if i have 2 cars can i put one in the show and got to the park in the other one?
> [snapback]2989182[/snapback]​*




sure why no if that is what u want to do ha ha ha ha sup Gordy


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

wassup IV I's Fo LIFE


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

SUP DAWGS, JUST TRYIN TO SELL THE BERETTA FOR SCOTT. LOOKIN FOR POTENTIAL BUYERS. ITS GOIN DIRT CHEAP AND ITS STILL LOOKIN GOOD.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Take it to the show and put a FOR SALE sign on it, that Berreta is clean, Emilio got down on the interior.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Committee Boyz_@Apr 12 2005, 11:40 AM
> *U get on here capping and doing all this talking like u have been around all this for a min- but when I look at your name u just reg. yesterday -  leads me to believe that u must have been on here for a min under another name but created this one just to talk shit .......... keep it 100% no need in hiding everyone knows who everyone is.........
> [snapback]2989153[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 12 2005, 11:34 AM
> *NICE TO MEET YOU MR. FUCKING JU. I AM A NEW MEMBER. CANT YOU READ?
> [snapback]2989128[/snapback]​*


Hmmmmm.......... :scrutinize:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Apr 12 2005, 10:59 AM
> *PHAYLANX, PREZIDENTEZ, MAJESTIX, and DALLAS LOWRIDERS all have have some of the baddest rides in DALLAS big props to al if them, Hope to see them competing at the Rincon Show.
> [snapback]2988957[/snapback]​*


Well, the ULA will not be attending the Rincon show, some members of the ULA disagree, but they chose to stick it out with the rest of the members. This shows great unity amongst the lowriders of Dallas/Ft.Worth. We can accomplish much more if we stick together, we proved that when we started this. 
Like caddyman from Ft.worth said, this is becoming a war between Rincon and ULA and it's not. Rincon has never came correct on prizes and said he would speak to us (ULA) about it. To this day, he has still not owned up to it, and that's just bad business. So we the ULA have decided to collectively move on. There will always be OTHER car shows. As far as people still going to the show, no hard feeling at all, in fact; "hey, good luck you should be guaranteed a trophy and some prize money".


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

With cruising becoming against the law the only thing we have to fall back on is the picnics.

Promoters only care about making money and that is fine but they also have to remember that with out the lowrider community there will be no car shows. Promoter’s have to respect the lowrider community and if they make promises they will have honor their word.

Car Shows are business venture's for company's or individuals to make CA$H, it has nothing to do with "THE COMMUNITY".

The picnics are truly for the "THE COMMUNITY". Picnics are free to the public! For a family of four a free picnic with music, cars, etc. makes more sense than a $15.00-25.00 per person admission car show. If a family is going to spend that much they may as well go to Six Flags for real family entertainment. 

The ULA has not and will not profit from the picnics we organize. 

Picnics are a tradition that will make the lowriding scene stronger and will always be there for the community. 

Business men that want to profit from lowriding will come and go. ( Some promotors are better than others we all know that but the bottom line is $$$)

The ULA & INLA made a difference in the way the LRM Shows were being handled. But there are still issues. The car clubs, individuals and families that attend these major shows here in Dallas pay good money to participate and in return we get stuck showing off our rides in that old ass building at fair park. ( Dirty facilities, Bad A/C, Hopping Cars out-doors, etc.) Promoters want cheap buildings and big profit.

I prefer to support tradition, it will make a difference for years to come.


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 12 2005, 03:20 PM
> *With cruising becoming against the law the only thing we have to fall back on is the picnics.
> 
> Promoters only care about making money and that is fine but they also have to remember that with out the lowrider community there will be no car shows. Promoter’s have to respect the lowrider community and if they make promises they will have honor their word.
> ...


well said :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To to let people who are talking mess here. Most cars in the shows are street custom, mild custom or original. These classes consistantly out number the radical show cars. Have you seen Rollerz car there pretty good bunch of good looking show cars and there's a few shows in every club. My car may not be consider radical show but I did an off body on it, wrapped the frame - painted and clear coated the frame, engine, all the control arms, gas tank, painted whole undercariage black.. Rechrome the bumpers all the moldings. Chrome pump set up fat blk #9 gears front pump and #7 gears on the 2 back pumps.. I built my car for the streets and I'll match up against anyones car. It may not be full blown show but it's cleaner then the day it left the factory.. Chevy whie w/Gold peral gold top.. 
John King of the Homies - Homie Styln 69 Impala - DALLAS LOWRIDERS
[attachmentid=145974]
[attachmentid=145974]


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Apr 12 2005, 01:10 PM
> *Well, the ULA will not be attending the Rincon show, some members of the ULA disagree, but they chose to stick it out with the rest of the members. This shows great unity amongst the lowriders of Dallas/Ft.Worth. We can accomplish much more if we stick together, we proved that when we started this.
> Like caddyman from Ft.worth said, this is becoming a war between Rincon and ULA and it's not. Rincon has never came correct on prizes and said he would speak to us (ULA) about it. To this day, he has still not owned up to it, and that's just bad business. So we the ULA have decided to collectively move on. There will always be OTHER car shows. As far as people still going to the show, no hard feeling at all, in fact; "hey, good luck you should be guaranteed a trophy and some prize money".
> [snapback]2989751[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 12 2005, 03:14 PM
> *To to let people who are talking mess here. Most cars in the shows are street custom, mild custom or original. These classes consistantly out number the radical show cars. Have you seen Rollerz car there pretty good bunch of good looking show cars and there's a few shows in every club. My car may not be consider radical show but I did an off body on it, wrapped the frame - painted and clear coated the frame, engine, all the control arms, gas tank, painted whole undercariage black.. Rechrome the bumpers all the moldings. Chrome pump set up fat blk #9 gears front pump and #7 gears  on the 2 back pumps.. I built my car for the streets and I'll match up against anyones car. It may not be full blown show but it's cleaner then the day it left the factory.. Chevy whie w/Gold peral gold top..
> John King of the Homies - Homie Styln 69 Impala - DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> [attachmentid=145974]
> ...


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 12 2005, 02:20 PM
> *With cruising becoming against the law the only thing we have to fall back on is the picnics.
> 
> Promoters only care about making money and that is fine but they also have to remember that with out the lowrider community there will be no car shows. Promoter’s have to respect the lowrider community and if they make promises they will have honor their word.
> ...


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 12 2005, 03:20 PM
> *With cruising becoming against the law the only thing we have to fall back on is the picnics.
> 
> Promoters only care about making money and that is fine but they also have to remember that with out the lowrider community there will be no car shows. Promoter’s have to respect the lowrider community and if they make promises they will have honor their word.
> ...



Well said..... :thumbsup: 

Maybe the ULA needs to throw our own show. Since we all know the issues we have with the promoters and other shows, maybe we could do a better job. This will show them the unity that we have and set an example of how a show should run. We could then donate some money to charities in Dallas/ Fort Worth, then use some money to fund our functions throughout the year.


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

WELL SAID MAJESTIX. HOPE TO SEE YALL OUT SUNDAY.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Apr 12 2005, 10:03 AM
> *dont forget them boyz from funky town down with the ula also
> 
> 
> ...


They also have that Green El Co They took to the last Dallas show.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:0 I second that comment on the ULA throwing a car show. We should talk about it at the next meeting.. John King of the Homies - homie Styln 69 Impala
DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 12 2005, 01:20 PM
> *With cruising becoming against the law the only thing we have to fall back on is the picnics.
> 
> Promoters only care about making money and that is fine but they also have to remember that with out the lowrider community there will be no car shows. Promoter’s have to respect the lowrider community and if they make promises they will have honor their word.
> ...


Very Well Put !!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 12 2005, 05:09 PM
> *THE ORANGE MC WILL PROBABLY GO TO FAIR PARK. HE COULD WIN SOME CASH. THE LINCOLN IS JUST A HOPPER, WE KNOW HE WOULDNT SHOW, ANYWAYS HE GOT OUTHOPPED BY THAT MC AT EASTER.
> PEOPLE ARE MAKIN TOO BIG A DEAL BOUT THE PICNIC CAUSE THOSE WITHOUT SHOW CARS CAN STILL PARTICIPATE (HOMIE STYLIN, IRVING CUSTOMS, LM CUSTOMS, UNTOUCHABLES, CARTEL,ETC.) YOU GET MY POINT. OH YEA AND THE BLUE LINC. THAT WHY THEY DONT CARE BOUT A SHOW.
> [snapback]2989004[/snapback]​*



Say homie, I don't know who you are behind your screen name so therefore I'm not going to argue with you like some child. FYI orange mc, blue linc from FT Worth will not be at Fair Park because we do not care about the money!! it's about respect and unity for/ from the lowriding community. 

As far as being out hopped, I don't know what mc beat me but everyone at the park that had something to do with hopping knew that my shit was broken, but still had the balls to hop no matter what the outcome was going to be. So if you would like to see the linc at it's fullest come out to KIEST PARK and say Hi so we all can put a face to this screen name. (if we don't already know who you are)

JESSE :roflmao: at money hungry show participants


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

WADDUP JESSE SO THE LINC IS GONNA BE READY? DO YOU HAVE A DATE YET FOR YOUR PICNIC?


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Apr 13 2005, 05:39 AM
> *WADDUP JESSE SO THE LINC IS GONNA BE READY? DO YOU HAVE A DATE YET FOR YOUR PICNIC?
> [snapback]2992793[/snapback]​*



This time for sure, It was going to be this past Sunday, but they had walk for some shit at the park so I couldn't get the Pavillion reserved. Looking for sometime at the end of May.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 12 2005, 10:22 PM
> *Say homie, I don't know who you are behind your screen name so therefore I'm not going to argue with you like some child.  FYI  orange mc, blue linc from FT Worth will not be at Fair Park because we do not care about the money!!  it's about respect and unity for/ from the lowriding community.
> 
> As far as being out hopped,  I don't know what mc beat me but everyone at the park that had something to do with hopping knew that my shit was broken, but still had the balls to hop no matter what the outcome was going to be.  So if you would like to see the linc at it's fullest come out to KIEST PARK and say Hi so we all can put a face to this screen name.  (if we don't already know who you are)
> ...



WELL SAID JESSE, I FEEL THE SAME ABOUT THIS ISSUE ,CAUSE THE WHOLE PURPOSE OF THE U.L.A. IS ABOUT UNITY AND NOT ABOUT THE MONEY RINCON IS PROMISING THE PEOPLE THIS TIME AROUND , THATS JUST MY OPINION !


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 13 2005, 12:22 AM
> *Say homie, I don't know who you are behind your screen name so therefore I'm not going to argue with you like some child.  FYI  orange mc, blue linc from FT Worth will not be at Fair Park because we do not care about the money!!  it's about respect and unity for/ from the lowriding community.
> 
> As far as being out hopped,  I don't know what mc beat me but everyone at the park that had something to do with hopping knew that my shit was broken, but still had the balls to hop no matter what the outcome was going to be.  So if you would like to see the linc at it's fullest come out to KIEST PARK and say Hi so we all can put a face to this screen name.  (if we don't already know who you are)
> ...



Already :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Qube of Phaylanx C.C (Apr 8, 2005)

> Say homie, I don't know who you are behind your screen name so therefore I'm not going to argue with you like some child. FYI orange mc, blue linc from FT Worth will not be at Fair Park because we do not care about the money!! it's about respect and unity for/ from the lowriding community.
> 
> As far as being out hopped, I don't know what mc beat me but everyone at the park that had something to do with hopping knew that my shit was broken, but still had the balls to hop no matter what the outcome was going to be. So if you would like to see the linc at it's fullest come out to KIEST PARK and say Hi so we all can put a face to this screen name. (if we don't already know who you are)
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 9 2005, 10:25 PM
> *Just some info for the public!!   THE DFW ULA will be boycotting this show along with all the other RINCON shows because of all the lying, stealing and cheating these shows have done in the past.  Marcos Rincon does not care for the lowriding community,  all he cares about is his pocket book.
> [snapback]2977868[/snapback]​*




CALL HIM THE "EDDIE GUERRERO OF LOWRIDER SHOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 12 2005, 04:20 PM
> *With cruising becoming against the law the only thing we have to fall back on is the picnics.
> 
> Promoters only care about making money and that is fine but they also have to remember that with out the lowrider community there will be no car shows. Promoter’s have to respect the lowrider community and if they make promises they will have honor their word.
> ...


DAM!!! WELL SAID. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey D-Town Rollin 78 why don't you post your shit, if you even have one..
As for Rincon my car was there last year with original factory white paint from 1969... John King of the Homies / Homie Styln 69 Impala

Last year:

[attachmentid=146600]
[attachmentid=146601]

This Year:

[attachmentid=146602]
[attachmentid=146603]

Results:

[attachmentid=146604]

Like I said it ain't no full blown show car but I'll match up against any car, it clean and everyone who's seen it knows it fool.. I got my space at LRM so I guess it's clean enough to hang with the Big boy's car show..


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 13 2005, 12:41 PM
> *Hey D-Town Rollin 78 why don't you post your shit, if you even have one..
> As for Rincon my car was there last year with original factory white paint from 1969... John King of the Homies / Homie Styln 69 Impala
> 
> ...





Already 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Apr 13 2005, 09:39 AM
> *CALL HIM THE "EDDIE GUERRERO OF LOWRIDER SHOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]2994501[/snapback]​*


I second that... :biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 13 2005, 11:41 AM
> *Hey D-Town Rollin 78 why don't you post your shit, if you even have one..
> As for Rincon my car was there last year with original factory white paint from 1969... John King of the Homies / Homie Styln 69 Impala
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 11 2005, 10:20 PM
> *by looking at that list......
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS 15
> ...


Damn, since your so good at counting rides maybe we should nominate you as the official ULA Attendance Monitor. We will give you your very own clicker so that you can walk the park and count the rides in attendance. That should keep you busy all day. 
Oh and go ahead and click it once for yourself.
:roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Apr 14 2005, 04:15 PM
> *Damn, since your so good at counting rides maybe we should nominate you as the official ULA Attendance Monitor. We will give you your very own clicker so that you can walk the park and count the rides in attendance. That should keep you busy all day.
> Oh and go ahead and click it once for yourself.
> :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> [snapback]3000870[/snapback]​*


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Apr 14 2005, 04:15 PM
> *Damn, since your so good at counting rides maybe we should nominate you as the official ULA Attendance Monitor. We will give you your very own clicker so that you can walk the park and count the rides in attendance. That should keep you busy all day.
> Oh and go ahead and click it once for yourself.
> :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> [snapback]3000870[/snapback]​*


I 2nd that - :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: let's take a vote ULA - :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Apr 14 2005, 02:15 PM
> *Damn, since your so good at counting rides maybe we should nominate you as the official ULA Attendance Monitor. We will give you your very own clicker so that you can walk the park and count the rides in attendance. That should keep you busy all day.
> Oh and go ahead and click it once for yourself.
> :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> [snapback]3000870[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Apr 14 2005, 02:15 PM
> *Damn, since your so good at counting rides maybe we should nominate you as the official ULA Attendance Monitor. We will give you your very own clicker so that you can walk the park and count the rides in attendance. That should keep you busy all day.
> Oh and go ahead and click it once for yourself.
> :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> [snapback]3000870[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

IF ULA wants to do their own show you know I got your back. Best of Luck to those that attend Rincon. 

But the Real Party with be with 97.9 the Beat and ULA at Kiest Park.
Ivan G will be spinning the hottest in Old School Tejano, Reggaeton, Hip Hop and anything else people wanna hear.

So to the Homies in ULA it takes only one step to start changing the world!

Alrato Homies! 

See you SUNDAY at KIEST PARK!!!

SOMEBODY BRING THE CORONAS CUZ I AM THIRSTY

ORALE VIVA LA RAZA! ! ! 
Just throwing that in for EDDIE GUERRERO


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

All this arguing and I still haven't read about if there's going to be some grubin going on.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Apr 14 2005, 03:15 PM
> *Damn, since your so good at counting rides maybe we should nominate you as the official ULA Attendance Monitor. We will give you your very own clicker so that you can walk the park and count the rides in attendance. That should keep you busy all day.
> Oh and go ahead and click it once for yourself.
> :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> [snapback]3000870[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Apr 15 2005, 02:08 AM
> *All this arguing and I still haven't read about if there's going to be some grubin going on.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3002198[/snapback]​*


Yeah, when your fat ass brings the food. I don't mean taco bell either since you are a delicate Mexican :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 15 2005, 10:35 AM
> *Yeah, when your fat ass brings the food.  I don't mean taco bell either since you are a delicate Mexican :cheesy:
> [snapback]3004695[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

AWWWWW I SEE I HURT SOME FEELINGS. I GEUSS THAT LIST IS PRETTY ACCURATE SINCE NOONE ARGUES WITH IT.
SEE EVERYONE AT THE SHOW. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 15 2005, 02:39 PM
> *AWWWWW I SEE I HURT SOME FEELINGS. I GEUSS THAT LIST IS PRETTY ACCURATE SINCE NOONE ARGUES WITH IT.
> SEE EVERYONE AT THE SHOW. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3006284[/snapback]​*


IP check time......ill be right back..


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 15 2005, 04:09 PM
> *IP check time......ill be right back..
> [snapback]3006523[/snapback]​*



already hook that shit up


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 15 2005, 03:39 PM
> *AWWWWW I SEE I HURT SOME FEELINGS. I GEUSS THAT LIST IS PRETTY ACCURATE SINCE NOONE ARGUES WITH IT.
> SEE EVERYONE AT THE SHOW. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3006284[/snapback]​*



Bump a car show- dude wants to go to the car show so he can be guaranteed a win- ha ha ha ha- U must get beat out by the ULA often - :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 15 2005, 02:39 PM
> *AWWWWW I SEE I HURT SOME FEELINGS. I GEUSS THAT LIST IS PRETTY ACCURATE SINCE NOONE ARGUES WITH IT.
> SEE EVERYONE AT THE SHOW. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3006284[/snapback]​*


I KNOW WHO YOU ARE NOW FUCKER.....BTW NICE MOVE. (ON HOW YOU ARE DOING IT)


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 15 2005, 03:39 PM
> *I KNOW WHO YOU ARE NOW FUCKER.....BTW NICE MOVE. (ON HOW YOU ARE DOING IT)
> [snapback]3006669[/snapback]​*



Who is it.....

Tell us.....

I want to see if I was right?


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Apr 15 2005, 04:50 PM
> *Who is it.....
> 
> Tell us.....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ant sup bro?


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 15 2005, 03:39 PM
> *AWWWWW I SEE I HURT SOME FEELINGS. I GEUSS THAT LIST IS PRETTY ACCURATE SINCE NOONE ARGUES WITH IT.
> SEE EVERYONE AT THE SHOW. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3006284[/snapback]​*



Hey rollin 78 u going to post your shit up or what bro?- :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Something smells funny about dude


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Committee Boyz_@Apr 15 2005, 03:55 PM
> *Hey rollin 78 u going to post your shit up or what bro?-  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Something smells funny about dude
> [snapback]3006713[/snapback]​*


Good question.....


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Apr 15 2005, 05:02 PM
> *Good question.....
> [snapback]3006737[/snapback]​*


YOU MEAN ALTER EGOS?


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 15 2005, 04:20 PM
> *YOU MEAN ALTER EGOS?
> [snapback]3006772[/snapback]​*



Yeah....

I want to see his ride.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Apr 15 2005, 05:25 PM
> *Yeah....
> 
> I want to see his ride.
> [snapback]3006793[/snapback]​*


WHAT IF HE WANTS TO SEE YOURS :0


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 15 2005, 04:28 PM
> *WHAT IF HE WANTS TO SEE YOURS :0
> [snapback]3006802[/snapback]​*



Its in the avatar


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Who gives a shit about him? He can go to the show the ULA's presence or should I say non-presence will speak for it self :angry: 
John King of the Homies / Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Looks like we will have nice weather again...


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

me any my monte will be at the picnic. see everyone there.


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Apr 16 2005, 06:57 AM
> *me any my monte will be at the picnic. see everyone there.
> [snapback]3008772[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

THE TEXAS GIANT WILL BE AT THE PICNIC.


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 15 2005, 02:39 PM
> *AWWWWW I SEE I HURT SOME FEELINGS. I GEUSS THAT LIST IS PRETTY ACCURATE SINCE NOONE ARGUES WITH IT.
> SEE EVERYONE AT THE SHOW. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3006284[/snapback]​*



Your name is DTOWN ROLLIN 78, but your talking about show cars, I sure hope this is GORDY since he is the only one with a 78 SHOW car representing DTOWN uffin: 

Oh yeah, nice post in the Laker topic


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Apr 16 2005, 01:57 PM
> *me any my monte will be at the picnic. see everyone there.
> [snapback]3008772[/snapback]​*



WOW!!! what happened? I'm glad you understand that unity is what is going to solve the problem of greedy promoters who only care how much money they make and how many people they can screw while having shows.


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

I heard that it was going to be a bad ass car show!! TON OF CARS!!!! SYKE :roflmao:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 16 2005, 08:30 PM
> *WOW!!!  what happened?  I'm glad you understand that unity is what is going to solve the problem of greedy promoters who only care how much money they make and how many people they can screw while having shows.
> [snapback]3010347[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 16 2005, 09:30 PM
> *WOW!!!  what happened?  I'm glad you understand that unity is what is going to solve the problem of greedy promoters who only care how much money they make and how many people they can screw while having shows.
> [snapback]3010347[/snapback]​*



rincon is still makin the cash with or without us. i heard he had the big building at fair park full today. alot of ula members showed and what is the point? i can only speak for myself but the ula better make up with marcos rincon cause this will be the last show i miss. the boycott was supposed to hurt rincon comm. but it doesnt seem to be working. like i've always said, he will always have a good turnout no matter what. i'm sure the picnic will be great but i dont think the boycott will have a drastic affect on rincons wallet. just the way i feel.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:uh: I guess then you don't get it. It's not about hurt'in anyone. It about respect. If you feel like you have to have your car in a show to get that then I guess that's the way it is for you. By the way that's not the numbers I heard. If you think your going to get this company to cry uncle your not. Once again that not what this is about.  
If this company wants to come out and meet with the ULA and go over the issues then we will.. If not then I for one won't go to another of these shows but I built my ride to cruise around in so I don't need someone else’s approval or accolades, awards or money to feel good about my ride. I get the pride and respect when I'm going down the street and poeple are turning thier heads to look at it. For me, just go to outside and look at my car and say that's a clean ride and it belongs to me, jump in it go scraping on down the road is cool with me.. John King of the Homies / Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Considering that their is a boycott against the show and more than 20 car clubs against it, I would have to say that the show is a sucess with move in slow but effective on saturday. If you can get the big building is almost 3/4 full with the 1/4 left for the stage and hop area as they have done in the past was fill 3/4 and the 1/4 stage area and cars outside. Their was alot of individual rides that I had never seen before, big props to GHETTO DREAMS with more that 25 entries, this club is blowing up, watch out to al the other "BIG" clubs, GHETTO DREAMS is doing it. More cars will move in this morning.

A BIG :thumbsup:

THE SHOW IS A HIT.

The show for most of is like the big leagues, some of us are local park players and some of us prefer the big stadium and thrive for thr big tropheys, it is a sport, so if you train or build a car for the big show then go to the show and if you build it it for the streets and dont want to go to the shows that is just file also, that is your sole right to do as you please.
We build our lowriders for the show not the street, Some people prefer the streets and that is also great, it is your choice what you do, no need to hate. Most everyone that shows also rides the streets on thier street ride just like me a drive a fleetwood daily and I am building my 59 convertible for the shows, that is my right to do what I want,

Well good luck to everyone and I wish everyone success.

Ernest Garza
BOULEVARD ACES C.C.
www.boulevardaces.com


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:*Beautiful day to be out-doors kickin’ it at the Park on a Sunday afternoon!*


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

Earnest, honestly this issue is not about if it was built for the streets or the shows, because I think the majority of the rides that will be seen at the picnic would have entered the show had rincon simply valued his word. In my opinion, this has alot to do with false advertising on the prize money, and we all know that the prize money is only a concern for maybe 5% of the show. So I do respect your choice to go to the show because ultimately it is your car/club/choice. There is also a great respect for those street rides who are standing/showing by the ULA to support it's actions. I think you remember that we did not always build show cars. Before we would build street cars that through time turned into show cars. I know you are saying the show was a success, but do you remember when that show used to fill both buildings? When people honor their word, people are more willing to turn out. The fact of it today is all promoted car shows, are not car show but rather concerts, with cars on display...at least that is my opinion! Good Luck and I hope you get PAID!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Apr 17 2005, 06:17 AM
> *Earnest, honestly this issue is not about if it was built for the streets or the shows, because I think the majority of the rides that will be seen at the picnic would have entered the show had rincon simply valued his word.  In my opinion, this has alot to do with false advertising on the prize money, and we all know that the prize money is only a concern for maybe 5% of the show.  So I do respect your choice to go to the show because ultimately it is your car/club/choice.  There is also a great respect for those street rides who are standing/showing by the ULA to support it's actions.  I think you remember that we did not always build show cars.  Before we would build street cars that through time turned into show cars.  I know you are saying the show was a success, but do you remember when that show used to fill both buildings?  When people honor their word, people are more willing to turn out.  The fact of it today is all promoted car shows, are not car show but rather concerts, with cars on display...at least that is my opinion!  Good Luck and I hope you get PAID!
> [snapback]3011280[/snapback]​*


*^^^That is the truth!^^^*

For all the people that are concerned about losing a car show, If you went to a restaurant or a shop and every time you ordered something or paid for work they gave you bad service or didn’t keep their word would you keep going back to that business? 
Rincon had plenty of time to resolve this matter and chose not to. 

LRM will be in Dallas in May they will fill both buildings have a concert a car hop and everything you would ask in a show. 

A building that is ¾ full of cars will take you less than an hour to see all the cars. 
And don’t forget your ear plugs. :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Apr 17 2005, 07:17 AM
> *Earnest, honestly this issue is not about if it was built for the streets or the shows, because I think the majority of the rides that will be seen at the picnic would have entered the show had rincon simply valued his word.  In my opinion, this has alot to do with false advertising on the prize money, and we all know that the prize money is only a concern for maybe 5% of the show.  So I do respect your choice to go to the show because ultimately it is your car/club/choice.  There is also a great respect for those street rides who are standing/showing by the ULA to support it's actions.  I think you remember that we did not always build show cars.  Before we would build street cars that through time turned into show cars.  I know you are saying the show was a success, but do you remember when that show used to fill both buildings?  When people honor their word, people are more willing to turn out.  The fact of it today is all promoted car shows, are not car show but rather concerts, with cars on display...at least that is my opinion!  Good Luck and I hope you get PAID!
> [snapback]3011280[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 16 2005, 11:30 PM
> *:uh: I guess then you don't get it. It's not about hurt'in anyone. It about respect.  If you feel like you have to have your car in a show to get that then I guess that's the way it is for you. By the way that's not the numbers I heard. If you think your going to get this company to cry uncle your not. Once again that not what this is about.
> If this company wants to come out and meet with the ULA and go over the issues then we will.. If not then I for one won't go to another of these shows but I built my ride to cruise around in so I don't need someone else’s approval or accolades, awards or money to feel good about my ride. I get the pride and respect when I'm going down the street and poeple are turning thier heads to look at it. For me, just go to outside and look at my car and say that's a clean ride and it belongs to me, jump in it go scraping on down the road is cool with me.. John King of the Homies / Homie Styln 69 Impala
> [snapback]3010891[/snapback]​*


  

i guess the info i got was off cuz i heard they had 50 cars max at his show and as for the hop that will be quick to see cuz lm, bad boyz and b's hydroulics will be at the picnic


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

Why you lookin?


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

i heard from the staff at fair park that they had 42 cars and the show sucked and all the people left early :0 and i guess they were going to keist park :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

in this corner KEIST PARK (342)cars VS the other corner FAIR PARK (42) cars
ding ding :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

KO


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

ula heavy weight vs rincon light weight, to me that was a first round K.O


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 8 2005, 11:28 AM
> *:biggrin: Texas Giant was at kiest too!
> [snapback]2972683[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well I guess people can say what they want. I know someone specifically mentioned my car Homie Styln, so for me this did get a little personal but overall they can kiss my #$%&.. As for Ernest comments, who cares. If it's was such a success then no need to post it. Who you try'n to convince? As for clubs that went noticed they ended up over at Keist park? Homies should have been there with us from the get go, but to each his own.. This was about respect you either wanted it or you didn't, simple as that, no hard feeling on my part. Once again thx to everyone who let me sample you BBQ, as usual by the time I got back to my spot I was full...  See everyone at the LRM show.. 
John King of the Homies / Homie Styln 69 Impala
DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

.....


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

ONLY ONE FIDDY VISIBLE WUTS HIDING ONES


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Apr 17 2005, 06:17 AM
> *Earnest, honestly this issue is not about if it was built for the streets or the shows, because I think the majority of the rides that will be seen at the picnic would have entered the show had rincon simply valued his word.  In my opinion, this has alot to do with false advertising on the prize money, and we all know that the prize money is only a concern for maybe 5% of the show.  So I do respect your choice to go to the show because ultimately it is your car/club/choice.  There is also a great respect for those street rides who are standing/showing by the ULA to support it's actions.  I think you remember that we did not always build show cars.  Before we would build street cars that through time turned into show cars.  I know you are saying the show was a success, but do you remember when that show used to fill both buildings?  When people honor their word, people are more willing to turn out.  The fact of it today is all promoted car shows, are not car show but rather concerts, with cars on display...at least that is my opinion!  Good Luck and I hope you get PAID!
> [snapback]3011280[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

"KIEST PARK BABY"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Apr 18 2005, 08:43 AM
> *"KIEST PARK BABY"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3014839[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

MISSED OUT,ANYONE GOT PIX?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Like I said before who care :angry: s.. It was about respect..  
John King of the Homies / Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

good turn out kiest park was on


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:biggrin: What's up to my Homies Mark & Tessa.. DALLAS LOWRIDERS for ever...
The King....


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

For all that did not go GHETTO DREAMS picked up $1000.00 for Best Club and $1000.00 for the Prezident pictured here the # 1 STUNNER AWARD $1000.00 

JUST GOT PAID 2 LARGE


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Apr 19 2005, 08:41 AM
> *For all that did not go GHETTO DREAMS picked up $1000.00 for Best Club and $1000.00 for the Prezident pictured here the # 1 STUNNER AWARD $1000.00
> 
> JUST GOT PAID 2 LARGE
> ...



Any word on who collected the other over 28,000.00?


----------



## Ace of Aces (Apr 19, 2005)

DALLAS SUPER SHOW


----------



## Ace of Aces (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 17 2005, 09:48 PM
> *Well I guess people can say what they want. I know someone specifically mentioned my car Homie Styln, so for me this did get a little personal but overall they can kiss my #$%&.. As for Ernest comments, who cares. If it's was such a success then no need to post it. Who you try'n to convince? As for clubs that went noticed they ended up over at Keist park? Homies should have been there with us from the get go, but to each his own.. This was about respect you either wanted it or you didn't, simple as that, no hard feeling on my part. Once again thx to everyone who let me sample you BBQ, as usual by the time I got back to my spot I was full...   See everyone at the LRM show..
> John King of the Homies / Homie Styln 69 Impala
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> [snapback]3013987[/snapback]​*


why u worried bout whats going down in this post?nobody over here really gives a fuk bout ur comments either,why dont u take ur ass home and play with ur toys.talkin bout ur car thats it all streets ,ive never seen it out there?ive been in da streets in fort worth's MAIN ST.,in dallas down deep ellum and in claretin never seen ur car there?so why all the shit talkin like u been out on the streets?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Apr 8 2005, 03:17 PM
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


jesse james?


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ace of Aces_@Apr 19 2005, 08:18 AM
> *
> 
> why u worried bout whats going down in this post?nobody over here really gives a fuk bout ur comments either,why dont u take ur ass home and play with ur toys.talkin bout ur car thats it all streets ,ive never seen it out there?ive been in da streets in fort worth's MAIN ST.,in dallas down deep ellum and in claretin never seen ur car there?so why all the shit talkin like u been out on the streets?
> [snapback]3020732[/snapback]​*




Dammmm :0 John Homie Styln


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

I 2ND That top uffin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Apr 19 2005, 06:41 AM
> *For all that did not go GHETTO DREAMS picked up $1000.00 for Best Club and $1000.00 for the Prezident pictured here the # 1 STUNNER AWARD $1000.00
> 
> JUST GOT PAID 2 LARGE
> ...


Great for your club :biggrin: :thumbsup: your doing what's best for your club I can respect that Homies.

But I’m not going to post on this thread anymore because this may get out of hand and me and my club are not into posting BS back and forth unless you attack me on a personal level then I’ll see what takes place. We all have the right to say what we think and feel like writing and posting I can respect everyone’s opinion because that what it is, You all know who I am TOPCOP and it’s all about representing in the lowrider community…. That it for me glad to see you all got what you wanted from the show...... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well A of A, you and D-Town 78 should get together since both of you want to stay hidden. You both seem to know who I am, that's good. I don't hide. I'm agreeing with my Homie Leonard, I'm not going to go back and forth on this. But com’mon I do have one last post here and you know this Homie. I would have stayed in my own post but someone posted a flyer in my post so here I am. As for those who went to the show I don't have anything bad to say about them. I know most of the members from Ghetto Dreams and they know me. I had a party with them last year for Jose's birthday they know me. They hit him in the face with a cake :roflmao: . There my Homies and hope they feel the same way about me. I didn't agree with them on this issue but this is America and we have the right to choose what we want to do and say. They've been to the ULA meeting as well as others and they know how I feel about lowriding, I'm very passionate about it. I just want to make it better for ALL those who lowride, from, the baddest show car to the guy who's just try’n to get it together. I don’t like to see people especially my Gente taken advantage of. Let’s don’t loose track of what WE ALL want. That’s good shows, to be treated right and be able chill’n Grill and cruise our cars. Let’s don’t get divided on this Homies. Hate on me if you want, nothing you say affects me Homies Shit I’ve been limping around this world for 50 years you think what you say can affect me, you can’t say nothing that ain’t already been said – Haters can see-ya – haters hear-ya.. Anytime anyone wants to debate this issue in an open forum meet me at the ULA meeting. 
I’m outta here, Al Rato Loco……. John King of the Homies / Homie Styln 69 Impala  
DALLAS LOWRIDERS -


----------



## Ace of Aces (Apr 19, 2005)

well it all sounds good i really dont get on this internet cause all u all do is talk shit im just here to back up my uncle,i was in rollerz too and i aint hidin and to hide from u dont make me laugh u must b stupid.my name is chente ask lil favian who i am so i aint hidin behind this fukin computer.im just tired of u talkin all that shit when u aint even been in the streets.ive drove my shit to san angelo,san anto, corpus to plenty of shows with hydros,14-7s,candy paint,and chrome under,idont give a fuk im a tru rider so what u wanna do?and what is there to hate on?ive never seen u?i aint no hater just tired of all the shit talkin and if u dont like it well fuk u.ill b at the show ,streets where ever.


----------

